# Where to buy cypress mulch?



## Brian A (Mar 20, 2016)

I've found blends, but I understand those are no good? I've seen it selling online, but it doesn't state clearly if it is pure cypress or not. Has anyone had luck ordering it online or know where I can get it in the Midwest?


----------



## chris00144 (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## chris00144 (Mar 20, 2016)

Try them out they sell everything


----------



## Shayne Laymon (May 12, 2016)

Wal-Mart carries it in ny


----------

